# Getting Close



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I figure about Mar. 10


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

What does this even mean?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I was thinking right around the same date. I know some southern lakes will be ready by next weekend. Hell last year I only had the boat put away for two weeks. I was wore out from being on the boat by apil last year. Caught an unimaginable amount of big bass between february and the end of april last year


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

squidlips2020 said:


> What does this even mean?


Weather is warming up. March is estimated to be above average in terms of temps. If that ends up being true, and temperatures aren't fluctuating wildly like they did last year, the water will be slowly warming up as well, and bass will become active. 

OP is estimating the bite should be on around the 10th.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> I was thinking right around the same date. I know some southern lakes will be ready by next weekend. Hell last year I only had the boat put away for two weeks. I was wore out from being on the boat by apil last year. Caught an unimaginable amount of big bass between february and the end of april last year


I know you're die'in to brake out that new Jerk-Bait rod.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> I know you're die'in to brake out that new Jerk-Bait rod.


You ain't kidding! I may have picked up a matching flipping rod today haha


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Mogadore this morning...West side of Congress Lake Road







o


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Can I give ten likes?!


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Ice ice, go away
Come again... never.

🤣


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You can launch a small boat right here....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> You can launch a small boat right here....
> View attachment 465335



Is that moggy?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep...West side of Congress Lake Rd. North side of the lake.
There is a pipe that goes under the road about about 1/2 way across the causeway.
Lots of current right now, holds catchable bass.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thought I recognized it wasn't 100%


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

With the water being cold what baits will you be using?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jerkbaits swimbaits blade baits crankbaits


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

First 2 weeks it will be about 90% Jerk-Bait'in for me.
With one of DHower's choices throws in there now and then. 
Gotta tie a jig on too.
Once the water gets in the mid 40's, a Rattle-Bait comes on strong.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

For Feb/March ice out I use:
Silver/black floating rapela where warm rainwater is flowing into the lake
husky jerk with long pauses at depth. 
CP Swing as you can go real slow and keep the blade spinning.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

CP Swing?.....You're showin your age.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Seeing these pictures makes me smile!!! I may just head to AEP ponds on Monday with my scheduled day off and see what I can get myself into!!!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

My daughter lives close to there and has a 3 or 4 acre pond.
I'll let you know if her ice ice off, say Fri. or Sat.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I got out on my kayak yesterday for the first time this year. Didn’t have a bite. Water temps between 35-37 and I marked very few fish. I tried a football jig/pork trailer, shakey head, drop shot, 10-16ft diving cranks, deep jerkbait, and blade bait. Wasn’t expecting much but it was nice to get on the water after winter.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Remember....the temp AND the length of daylight make a huge difference GOOD LUCK and keep us posted!! Tom


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I was thinking of some of these baits .


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Decided to try my luck yesterday and went to a pond in a local park that I like to fish (because I know there are decent fish in it, and it's less than 5 minutes from my house).

Anywho, the weather was great. Kinda cloudy sunset, not super windy, and about 55 degrees. And to top it all off, I didn't even get skunked!

Caught this little chunker, about 16 inches and a little over 2 pounds. Didn't even feel the bite. Was pulling a rattling ned through so weeds, the rod loaded a bit, so I gave it a tug to pull through weeds, and this one got mad as hell.

They may not bite and run when it's cold, but they still get really pissed with a hook in their lip. Lol


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> For Feb/March ice out I use:
> Silver/black floating rapela where warm rainwater is flowing into the lake
> husky jerk with long pauses at depth.
> CP Swing as you can go real slow and keep the blade spinning.


When I used to fish iceout, CP Swings were great, but if you wanted to go even SLOWER, Swiss Swings with the plastic bodies, could be worked much slower. John


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Ha... Swiss swings. Now you’re showing your age🤣. 









Swiss Swing Spinners


I always like the Swiss Swing Spinners and CP Swing Spinners... Not much to them but was shocked to see that Sports Afield Wanted over $6.50 for a Swiss Swing Spinner. I have caught all kinds of fish on them. Pickerel, Bass, Trout.. It was the Swiss Swings that we would troll with in NEPA in...




www.huntingpa.com





I have a bunch a cp swings new in package in my box. I buy them by the dozen. One of the very few lures I do that.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Crank baits - flat sided and jointed cranks and minnows. Are these the ones to be using in the cold water or am I headed in the wrong way ?


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

ristorap said:


> Crank baits - flat sided and jointed cranks and minnows. Are these the ones to be using in the cold water or am I headed in the wrong way ?


I've never fished a blade bade, and my luck with cranks is poor all year long... so take my advice with a grain of salt. 

What I believe is... it doesn't matter THAT much. Those probably work a little better, but I think the most important thing is that your presentation is generally small, and you fish it really slow with a lot of pauses. They're not interested in chasing some big meal half way across the lake because you're burning a spinner or something like that. 

I like soft plastics in general, so small finesse worms and ned rigs are my go-to. The fish I posted a couple days ago was caught on a ned rig that I was just slowly bouncing through some weeds a few feet from shore on a small pond.

Also, with spring coming in hot... throw something red if you've got it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ristorap said:


> Crank baits - flat sided and jointed cranks and minnows. Are these the ones to be using in the cold water or am I headed in the wrong way ?


Yes. And remember just because the water is cold does NOT mean the bass are deep and lethargic


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, it's more about day-lite- to- dark, ratio of hours than water temp
that gets those big fish movin


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Wingfoot today... wide open over by the Hanger


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's Moggy....main lake is still locked up.


----------

